# Zum Vertiefen: Folgetermin Biketechnik, schraub and grill



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

Wie angekündigt, hier mein Vorschlag für den Nachtermin Biketechnik:
Freitag, 29.06. 19 Uhr auf der Maaraue. (Passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Da gibt es zwar auch eine große Grillhütte, aber ob das so gut ist, muss ich mir erst ansehen)
Zwischen den Restaurants Domblick und Rheinschanze gibt`s eine große Wiese mit Grillplätzen. Da könnte man ja das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden. Ich stelle mir das so vor: Ich bringe Workstand, Werkzeug und evtl. benötigte Teile (Züge oder so) mit, die Teilnehmer des Technik Seminars ihre Räder, so dass am eigenen Bike repariert, geserviced oder auch nur optimiert und geübt werden kann. Die Warteschleife kann man sich dann mit den bewährten Mittelchen versüßen, Radler aus alkoholfreiem Bier und kalorienreduzierter Limo, gegrillltem Tofu etc...
Kommentare und Vorschläge bitte hier:


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

guter termin, da ist ein paar meter weiter (brückenkopf) *meeting of styles*.
also technik + kultur + magenfüllung.

allerdings ist in der ecke immer ordentlich was los. na, wir werden schon etwas platz finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

Style hab`ich selber, da brauch`ich nichts. Außerdem ist dieser Termin eineseits nur für Seminarteilnehmer ( es sei den Du hättest Samuel Smith`s Nutbrown Ale), sonst kostet`s extra, außerdem zum Thema *SCHALTUNG*!
Vermutlich hören die Styler laute, häßliche Musik :-(((


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

ach, das ist kein flashmob


----------



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

> tretlagerbreite 63mm


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, selbst bei Kona? 68?
Der Focus ist etwas kürzer im Oberrohr.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

vertipplichkeit

danke.


----------



## Ripman (18. Juni 2012)

Anmeld! 

Hab aber derzeit nix zu Servicen.


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Juni 2012)

komme auch

Matthias


----------



## hallotv (18. Juni 2012)

> Hab aber derzeit nix zu Servicen.


 Dann hätte ich bestimmt was zu tun, fängt an mit (mein?)Rad putzen. Irgendwas geht immer. Ich bringe mal Teile und Schaltungen zum anschauen und zerlegen mit, das kann interessant sein. Wie hießen nochmal die beiden Röllchen im Schaltwerkskäfig?


----------



## Ripman (19. Juni 2012)

Leitrolle (oben) und Schaltrolle?


----------



## hallotv (19. Juni 2012)

Der Kandidat hat 60 Punkte. Kettenleit-(oben) und Kettenspannrolle(unten). Und der Unterschied war welcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (19. Juni 2012)

Die Leitrolle hat Spiel, die andere Rolle nicht.


----------



## hallotv (19. Juni 2012)

Supper!


----------



## Ripman (19. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> supper!



:d


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Juni 2012)

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen: ich kann bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tipp geben


----------



## hallotv (20. Juni 2012)

Noch besser: Ich grille bzw. esse, Du schraubst bzw. lässt schrauben. 
Klar, offene Veranstaltung.


----------



## nicoleII (21. Juni 2012)

"schraub and grill" hört sich super an, Termin passt, Lust hätte ich allemal, Graffiti gucken auch, ob es etwas zu servicen oder optimieren gibt, wird sich kurzfristig zeigen - finde den Fernunterricht hier aber auch nicht schlecht, jetzt kann selbst ich mir das mit den zwei Röllchen merken - weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (22. Juni 2012)

@Nicole II: Und was heißt das nun, anmeld oder nicht?

Übrigens hat sich gestern der kulinarische Horizont um eine Möglichkeit erweitert:
Nachdem Uwe mich daraufhingewiesen hat, dass "es" überschätzt würde und mit dem Tode enden könne, hat er das freundliche Angebot von Thorsten Schey übermittelt, seinen bekannt guten Service auf, Zitat, "einen Anhänger mit Bier" zu erweitern. Neben meinen Bedenken, dass dies süchtig (und Wampe)  machen kann habe ich Bedenken, dass die derzeit 3,5 Angemeldeten + ich mit einem Hänger voll Bier doch deutlich überfordert sein werden. Ach, sorry, ich vergaß, Uwe kommt ja auch. Dann geht das. Ich werde mal alkoholfreies Bier ordern, das ist besser fürs präzise und sichere Arbeiten. Irgendwelche Einsprüche?


----------



## Ripman (22. Juni 2012)

Da Uschi und ich eh nur Zugucken, darfs schon ein richtiges Bier sein 

Grillen wir vorher, nachher oder während der Vorlesung?


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2012)

Ach, da mache ich mir keine großen Gedanken, das wird sich schon richten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nett ist für die, die gerade nichts tun(können, weil z.B. der Montageständer belegt ist), sich mit Essen und Trinken die Zeit zu vertreiben. Also vielleicht parallel, dann wird es auch nicht so ewig lang.  Als Kernzeit für die Technik würde ich ca. 2 Stunden ansetzen. Wenn es danach noch ein entspannter geselliger Abend wird, ist es auch ok.


----------



## rumblestilz (23. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wie hießen nochmal die beiden Röllchen im Schaltwerkskäfig?


 Kleiner reply aus ... wo bin ich im moment nochma!? ... ah danke, hannover. sch...egal, oder?


----------



## matthias2003 (23. Juni 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Da Uschi und ich eh nur Zugucken ....



nur gucken nicht anfassen?

@hallotv
das Bier kommt schon weg


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2012)

> sch...egal, oder?


Und komm mir nie wieder und heul mir die Ohren voll, es würde nicht gut schalten...Ignorant


----------



## Ripman (23. Juni 2012)

@TV: Hör mal auf Deinen Anrufbeantworter 

Das mit dem Bier, ist das jetzt ein Gerücht, dass Uwe mutwillig in die Welt gesetzt hat, oder kommt der Radikale Richard als Sponsor tatsächlich dazu? Wäre interessant zu wissen, da man ja rechtzeitig vorsorgen muss.


----------



## Rockside (23. Juni 2012)

Vorsorgen? Du meinst mit nem großen Löffel Olivenöl?


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2012)

Also mir wurde das von Uwe kürzlich im GoWa so zugetragen. Ich nehme das erstmal für ernst. 
"Radikale Richard?", gibt es da was, was ich wissen sollte? 
Ich denke, dass das durchaus in Ordnung ist. Jeder soll sich einbringen wo und wie er es gerne tun möchte.


----------



## rumblestilz (23. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Und komm mir nie wieder und heul mir die Ohren voll, es würde nicht gut schalten...Ignorant



Recht hast Du, großer Meister! Ich bin doch froh, wenn ich an meinem Fahrrad die Pedalen erkenne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (23. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> ...
> "Radikale Richard?", gibt es da was, was ich wissen sollte? ...



Torsten schreibt hier einfach zu wenig, er ist der "radicalric"
Ich habe heute schon mal Grillkäse gekauft, mit Eurer Fleischeslust kann ich nicht mithalten, beim Bier schon.
Wieviel Promille darf man als Mountainbiker haben? Gibts da Unterschiede zwischen Rennrad/MTB ?


----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch einen Kühlschrank voll vegetarischem Zeugs, da gibt es nette Sachen. 
Es gilt der gravitatorische Faktor, Rennräder unter 11 kg und MTBs unter 12 kg (noch in der Diskussion) dürfen mit bis zu 1,8 % (oder so) betankt werden. Darüber wirkt sich das sonst zu gewichtig aus.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin auch dabei, mein
Züge sind total zerfledert.

Gruß


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2012)

Gestern Abend noch kurz mit Herrn Cannondale geschwätzt, der bekräftigt hat, dass die Getränkeversorgung gesichert wäre. Schaun mer mal 

Apropos: hat zufällig jemand einen transportablen Grill, den Er/Sie mitbringen könnte? Es müssten sonst Einweggrille (-grillse, -grülle, -grillatoren) mitgebracht werden und das ist abfalltechnisch ja schon bedenklich, gell.

Oder gibts einen Clubgrill?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## hallotv (27. Juni 2012)

Ich  finde die Idee "Clubgrill" nicht schlecht, auch wenn sie um 7 Uhr 40 (!!!) verfasst wurde. Evtl. kaufe ich mir noch ein Gerät und mache dann einen Themenabend: Montage, Nutzung und Reinigung draus...
Das Problem der Getränkeversorgung ist das, dass es gar nicht genug Trinker der Getränke gibt.


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich  finde die Idee "Clubgrill" nicht schlecht, auch wenn sie um 7 Uhr 40 (!!!) verfasst wurde.



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Leidest Du noch nicht unter seniler Bettflucht? Du Glücklicher! 

"Clubgrill": kann ich ja mal beim Vorstand anregen


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2012)

vielleicht lässt sich der hänger umfunktionieren


----------



## radicalric (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,
das Bier ist schon kalt gestellt und wird von mir übernommen (10 l Bitburger). So solltet ihr das wichtigste Werkzeug, nämlich ein Bierglas nicht vergessen. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Grill. Ist einer vorhanden?
Bis morgen, viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Torsten,
einen Grill habe ich, Kohle etc auch.

Alllerdings schaue ich jetzt aus dem Fenster, es regnet und donnert. Und die Wettervorhersage ist auch mies. Da es nicht toll ist, im Schlamm herumzustehen, entscheide ich heute bis 16 Uhr über eine Absage! Bitte hier nochmal kontrollieren! Oder hat etwa jemand Lust auf eine Regenparty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. Juni 2012)

Derzeit siehts ja eher nach Sonnenbrand, denn nach Regenparty aus.

Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles (soferns nicht regnet)?

Thomas
Uschi & Jürgen
MTB-Olaf
Andreas 
Matthias
Uwe
Torsten
Nicole?
....


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Das reicht doch für ein entspanntes Tun, oder? Ich sehe es ja noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern...Wortspiel...


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Vorwarnung:Ich schaue nach Westen und es ist grau und dunkel! Ich neige zum Absagen! Da mache ich doch lieber meinen Kamin an.


----------



## mbonsai (29. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Vorwarnung:Ich schaue nach Westen und es ist grau und dunkel! Ich neige zum Absagen! Da mache ich doch lieber meinen Kamin an.



Regen ist im Moment keiner mehr zu sehn, aber wie es nachher aussieht keine Ahnung


----------



## matthias2003 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

sorry, aber das ist mir zu feucht. 
ich werde nicht kommen! 
Matthias


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Also,
ich probier`s. Wenn ich dann alleine oderund nass da stehe, fahr`ich halt wieder heim...
19 Uhr an der Grillhütte zwischen Domblick und Rheinschanze. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und werden verschont von Andies Style-Event und zuu vielen freundlichen Mitbürgern südöstlicher Herkunft, die alle Plätze belegt haben, toll duftende Sachen grillen, aber alles selber essen :-(.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speesu (29. Juni 2012)

Hi TV, werde nachher vorbei schauen. Liegt ja quasi direkt um die Ecke. Gruß Susi


----------



## mbonsai (29. Juni 2012)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> sorry, aber das ist mir zu feucht.
> ich werde nicht kommen!
> Matthias



Hier regnets nicht mehr, die Tante Ju ist gerade vorbeigeflogen, und die fliegt nur bei gutem Wetter


----------



## Ripman (29. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Also,
> ich probier`s. Wenn ich dann alleine oderund nass da stehe, fahr`ich halt wieder heim...
> 19 Uhr an der Grillhütte zwischen Domblick und Rheinschanze.



Uschi und ich sind dabei und freun uns drauf


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2012)

erst style dann beinhart. bis später.


----------



## nicoleII (29. Juni 2012)

Ich komme auch. Aber ich find's zum Schrauben viel zu heiß - mir steht der Sinn eher nach "chill and grill".  Bis gleich!


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Super, so geht`s mir auch...


----------



## Adra (29. Juni 2012)

Harry und Sally (Waldi u. Adra) kommen auch.

Gruß,
Adra


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. Juni 2012)

Adra schrieb:


> Harry und Sally (Waldi u. Adra) kommen auch.
> 
> Gruß,
> Adra



  Jaja zuviel Fernsehen gekuckt wa


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Es war zwar hart und entbehrungsreich, aber das sollten wir öfters machen! Vielen Dank an Thorsten für`s Bier, sonst wäre die viele Arbeit und das Lernen kaum zu ertragen gewesen. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, ohne Euch wär`s irgendwie auch doof gewesen...


----------



## mbonsai (29. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Es war zwar hart und entbehrungsreich, aber das sollten wir öfters machen! Vielen Dank an Thorsten für`s Bier, sonst wäre die viele Arbeit und das Lernen kaum zu ertragen gewesen. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, ohne Euch wär`s irgendwie auch doof gewesen...


Ich fands auch nett die "Lang"-schrauber noch gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (30. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die nette Abendveranstaltung, deren Inhalt 100% dem angekündigten Thema entsprach. Und vielen Dank an den "radikalen" Richard für die Getränkeversorgung.

Wir stehen weiteren Freiluftveranstaltungen dieser Art überaus wohlwollend gegenüber und bringen dann auch Teller für den *-salat mit 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## hallotv (30. Juni 2012)

Salat ohne Grünes und Rotes ;-) ?


----------



## Ripman (30. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Salat ohne Grünes und Rotes ;-) ?



Schaun mer mal


----------



## nicoleII (4. Juli 2012)

Bin spät dran, möchte mich aber trotzdem noch mal schnell melden: Ich fand das miteinander und nebeneinander und nacheinander schrauben und grillen und chillen unter freiem Himmel ebenfalls richtig gut!  Großes Dankeschön an Thomas für diese Idee und fürs Zeug ranschleppen, vielen Dank an Torsten fürs Sponsoring und die Lieferung des kühlen Gerstensaftes und Danke an Uschi für die Riesenportion leckeren Salat!  Gerne wieder.


Ripman schrieb:


> und bringen dann auch Teller für den *-salat mit


  Ach wozu? Gemeinsam aus einer Schüssel zu futtern fördert das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl, stärkt die Abwehrkräfte und schont die Ressourcen! 

Man sieht sich...
_Nicole_


----------

